# NSW State Sponsorship process time



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,
Im a software engineer holding 55 points, i applied for NSW state sponsorship to get additional 5 points to be eligible for 190 sub class visa in the 3rd of week of Jan '13. I had got acknowledgement of my application from NSW authorities last week and they have stated the processing time as 12 weeks. Keeping my fingers crossed, anyone with me?!


----------



## pnk (Jul 6, 2012)

I also applied in feb 2013 and got acknowledgement yesterday only

This is to acknowledge receipt of your application for State nomination visa sub class 190. Please note that our processing time is up to 16 weeks from when we received your application. Please do not contact the Department unless you have urgent issues that will impact on your application. 

For your reference, your application was received on the ----- of February. Tax invoice and result of your application will be emailed to you


----------



## ravviv (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh, so its 16 weeks now. I think the number of applications have increased.


----------



## chandustorageadm (Aug 28, 2012)

Raviiv,
We have another thread for NSW statesponsorshop. please follow that. 

NSW State Sponsorship progress!


----------



## RRag (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello Friends,

Need help... I have done with ACS and IELTS With 6.5 in each and my point are 55 + 5 if I get SS..., but my problem is that I will be 40 years in November, please advise can I go ahead and apply for NSW SS, what are possible chances for getting PR before November. Please advise.

Rag R


----------



## Hemant Bakshi (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for NSW state Sponsor ship with 60 points Total (55 +5).
24-05-2016 my EOI was filled 

when can I expect the invitation from the authorities.

Can some one please guide


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello Seniors..

I have applied for NSW with 60 points for Internal Auditor. My total points would be (60+ 5).
EOI Date: June 12, 2016.

When can I hope for invitation from NSW?


----------



## omnipotentkrishna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi All,
I have written PTE-A 5 times and latest I got 58 overall, planning to apply for NSW state sponsorship VISA 190. I have checked with consultants and I am getting 60 points. Could someone please suggest how soon we can get VISA? I have not yet done ACS & EOI. 
Can we process VISA our own? please guide me.

Regards,
Krishna


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi All,

I am Jitender from India, applied for NSW State Sponsorship on 27th Oct 2016 with 60+5 points. I got the ITA Email from NSW on 17th Feb 2017 asking for file the nomination application with in 14 days. I would request every one to help me to know that how much time will it take from here on to get the PR visa stamped on my passport. Maximum and Minimum time please as it will help me to plan certain things. Thanks in advance everone


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Jitender from India, applied for NSW State Sponsorship on 27th Oct 2016 with 60+5 points. I got the ITA Email from NSW on 17th Feb 2017 asking for file the nomination application with in 14 days. I would request every one to help me to know that how much time will it take from here on to get the PR visa stamped on my passport. Maximum and Minimum time please as it will help me to plan certain things. Thanks in advance everone


Min time: 2.5 months.

Max time: Maybe 2 years +


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Min time: 2.5 months.
> 
> Max time: Maybe 2 years +


Hi Zaback 21, thanks for the quick reply. I was just wondering what can delay my process for 2 years. Is it under my control or is it sheer luck due to which I can get the delayed response after 2 years. I read on the NSW website that maximum time they take after getting the nomination application is 3 months and If I add 2 more months in it for Police verification and medical clearance etc, it comes down to 5 months and lets say the DIBP team takes 3 months (maximum for class 190) it can extend upto 8 months. Please help. Thanks


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jitender.purohit said:


> Hi Zaback 21, thanks for the quick reply. I was just wondering what can delay my process for 2 years. Is it under my control or is it sheer luck due to which I can get the delayed response after 2 years. I read on the NSW website that maximum time they take after getting the nomination application is 3 months and If I add 2 more months in it for Police verification and medical clearance etc, it comes down to 5 months and lets say the DIBP team takes 3 months (maximum for class 190) it can extend upto 8 months. Please help. Thanks


If you upload PCC and do the Medical before you lodge your Visa, you can save those 2 months too. Here's how: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lodge-grant-gang-2017-a-106.html#post11946185

The 3 months is to approve your invitation so you can lodge the visa, not visa grant. I took it as 1 month on avg, 3 months if you are unlucky due to long queue.

You can get a direct grant if single and all uploaded before CO opens your file. If you haven't uploaded or done medicals while lodging visa, you wait 2-3 months or may be more.

If you have dependents, it may take a little more or may be not if you have uploaded all required by them. It depends on how you apply and how prepared you are when applying.


----------



## jitender.purohit (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks Zaback21, your inputs are really helpful. Thanks mate. I will follow the guidelines and best practices.

Regards,

Jitender


----------

